# what is this ??



## mariebx19 (7 May 2013)

my 12 yo neice tried out a horse that she wants to buy from the livery yard i am at.i noticed he had blood on the inside of his front leg,right at the top.it loks like a horses chestnut,could it be ?? why is there blood ??


----------



## Montyforever (8 May 2013)

Looks like a sarcoid to me but I'm no expert, if you are having a vetting get the vet to have a look.


----------



## fallenangel123 (8 May 2013)

That is definitely a sarcoid, discuss it with a vet before buying. Sometimes they are not much of a drama, but it's best to go into it forewarned.


----------



## Beausmate (9 May 2013)

Sarcoid.  Given it's appearance and location, I'd be very, very wary of purchasing that horse.  Echo the above-have a vet check it out.  But personally, I'd look for another horse.


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (10 May 2013)

Agree it looks like a sarcoid.


----------



## Amymay (10 May 2013)

Agreed, sarcoid.


----------



## pines of rome (10 May 2013)

Yes that is a sarcoid, my boy had one , but bigger than that on his sheath, after trying many remedies and before going ahead with liverpool cream I got rid of it by slapping crest toothpaste on it twice a day, it fell off after two weeks and has so far not returned after ten months!


----------



## mariebx19 (13 May 2013)

so would it be a good idea to try the toothpaste ?? would it sting ?? do they come back or spread to other horses ??


----------



## jrp204 (13 May 2013)

Please look at this http://www.liv.ac.uk/sarcoids/, this is the way to treat sarcoids, some people have had success with toothpaste but the majority go down the Liverpool way since these are the experts. Sarcoids are nasty!! Personally I would leave that horse where he is, there are plenty of good horses without sarcoids.


----------

